# Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich



## Dr.J (26. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

So eben komme ich aus meinem Garten, wo ich am Teich Frühjahrsputz gemacht habe. Ich habe dem Uferwall einen Haarschnitt verpasst und die vertrockneten am Ufer Gräser zurückgeschnitten. Im Teich hab ich Laubreste und Abgestorbenes abgekeschert und etwas mit meinen Fischis gespielt, die alle so langsam aus dem "Winterschlaf" kommen. Die ersten Frühlingsblüher hab ich auch schon entdeckt.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Frühjahrsputz aus? Schon angefangen oder noch vor euch? Wie sieht euer Frühjahrsputz aus?


----------



## Casybay (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo,
also putzen im Wasser brauch ich nichts, haben dies und letztes Jahr sie Köcherfliegenlarven bestens erledigt. Um den kleinen Teich herum werd ich auch nur die vertrockneten Halme div. Pflanzen beseitigen.


----------



## axel (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo Jürgen 

Du bist aber schon fleißig ! 

Schau mal hier Foto von gestern  

 

Ich werd noch warten müssen mit Frühjahrsputz

lg
axel


----------



## Suse (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hi,
tse, Frühjahrsputz...ich könnte höchstens die Eisschicht polieren.
Aber es regnet, da wird sich das mit dem Eis hoffentlich bald erledigt haben.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hi,

ich habe dann gestern bei einer Wassertemperatur von 5° auch schon ein paar mal den Schieber vom BA geöffnet und die Gülle  dann sofort über die Kanalisation entsorgt 

Als nächstes wird dann die Tage mal der Filter so langsam vom Winterdreck befreit werden und danach seh'n wir mal weiter... :smoki


----------



## Conny (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo,

Eis haben wir schon lange keins mehr. Gestern habe ich den ersten Eimer mit abgestorbenen Pflanzenresten und schönen grünen neuen Algen rausgeholt :evil  das Zeug wächst schon wieder.
Aus meinme Eimer habe ich den und noch einige andere große und kleine gerettet! Das bringt micht noch zur Verzweiflung :beten, aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich die alle retten kann.


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Jürgen, seid IHR das, die schon seit 14 Tagen ständig Temperaturen zwischen 10 - 15°C haben???
DANN kann ich Deinen Frühlingseifer gut verstehen!
HIER schmilzt mal gerade eine 10 cm dicke Eisschicht auf dem Teich. Ledigleich ein größeres Loch hat es bis dato, nämlich dort, wo der Eisfreihalter postioniert war/ist!
Eisfläche polieren... würd' ich mich bei uns jetzt nicht mehr trauen, es sei denn, ich müßte mal unbedingt ausprobieren, ob ich infarktgefährdet bin:shock
Wir werden sicherlich noch 2 - 3 Wochen brauchen, bevor wir an Frühjahrsputz draussen auch nur denken können, es sei denn wir hätten morgen schlagartig 20°C.
LG
Eva-Maria


----------



## Digicat (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Servus Conny

Statt in einem Eimer ....

Leg sie nach dem abfischen aufgelockert am Teichrand, halb noch im Wasser ab und lasse sie dort bis zum nächsten Tag liegen ...

Die __ Käfer- und Libellenlarven suchen dann das Wasser wieder auf ... aber ein nochmaliges kontrollieren schadet nie, vor dem endgültigen Entsorgen bzw. als Dünger für Pflanzen ...


----------



## Conny (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo Helmut,

wenn ich soweit bin, dass ich nur noch Algen abfische, mache ich das.
ABER ....
jetzt wäre das kontraproduktive. Bei dem Sturm und Regen hätte ich die ganzen Blätter, etc. gleich wieder im Teich 
Den Eimer hatte ich auch über nacht schräg am Teich liegen und da sind einige gewandert.


----------



## Dr.J (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

@Eva-Maria
so ähnlich. Bis vor 1 Woche noch 30 cm Schnee und nu ist alles wech. Einfach nix mehr da. Werde mal ein paar Bilder machen und einstellen.


----------



## lollo (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo,

ich habe die Garten und Teichsaison auch schon eröffnet.  
Vor allen Dingen habe ich die letzten Eisplatten (noch ca. 2 cm dick) vom Teich entfernt, da die obere Seite des Eises doch sehr mit Vogelkot, im Winter wurde an der eisfreien Stelle getrunken und gebadet, und Flugablagerungen der Scheitholzheizer stark verschmutzt war.:shock

Ebenso wurden auch schon abgestorbene Blätter der Pflanzen entfernt, und der Filter gedrosselt wieder in Betrieb genommen, läuft in der Regel im Winter gedrosselt durch, war aber in diesem Winter bei den Temperaturen nicht möglich, da eingefroren.


----------



## Redlisch (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo,


Dr.J schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Frühjahrsputz aus? Schon angefangen oder noch vor euch? Wie sieht euer Frühjahrsputz aus?



ich habe den gestriegen Tag auch dazu genutzt die trockenen Gräser etc. vom letzten Jahr abzuschneiden. Noch ging das ganz gut, da ich im Aussenbereich des teiches noch eine tragfähige Eisschicht habe. 4 volle Schubkarren sind nun weg und können nicht mehr das Wasser nach dem tauen belasten.

Leider fehlte gestern die Sonne, daher fühlte es sich trotz 10 °C recht kühl an.

Axel


----------



## danyvet (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

hallo alle miteinander!

ich wollt eigentlich was anderes sagen, muss aber zuerst mal schnell meinen senf zu conny´s rettungsaktion und helmut´s tipp dazu abgeben:
ich hab´s zwar noch nie so ausprobiert, wie helmut es empfohlen hat, kann mich aber erinnern (bei meinen rettungsaktionen letztes jahr), dass, wenn die viecher in den fadenalgen hängen an der luft, sie nicht wirklich rauskönnen, die algen pappen sich dermaßen zusammen, wenn sie nicht im wasser schweben, dass die libellenlarven sich kaum bewegen können. ich glaube also nicht dass das wirklich gut funktioniert. wenn, dann nur, wenn es gaaaanz kleine mengen an fadenalgen sind, also wirklich seeeeehr locker aufgelegt. sonst..... 

so und jetzt zum eigentlichen grund, warum ich das forum heute aufsuche:
wie macht ihr das mit den vertrockneten gräser/__ seggen/__ lilien etc. auf welcher höhe schneidet ihr die ab? knapp oberhalb der wasserfläche oder drunter?

lg dany


----------



## Casybay (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo Freunde,
ich dachte nicht, das Manche über Winter Algen im Teich haben.
Wie kommt das? Algen werden durch Nährstoffe und Wärme und Licht gefördert.
Und das ist doch bei so einem Winter wie wir das alle hatten, nicht gewesen.


----------



## Conny (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo Carmen,

ich denke, dass die Algen einfach die ersten sind, die im Frühjahr durchstarten.
__ Brunnenkresse, __ Tausendblatt und einige andere haben auch schon angefangen zu grünen. Ich sehe das immer mehr gelassen. Algen kann man abkeschern und es kann zur Beruhigung dienen. 
Nur noch selten muss ich


----------



## Casybay (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo Conny,
bin trotzdem froh , NOCH keine zu haben -Algen- da es bei meinem Amphibien-Teich immer ein langes Algenwaschen ist, bis man endlich alle kleinen Lebewesen-samt rot __ Würmer-wieder  rausgefischt hat und in den Teich zurück  sind.


----------



## Conny (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Ja,
das ist nicht nur bei dir so!
Später im Frühjahr, wenn es nur noch Algen sind, lege ich sie, wie Helmut auch geraten hat, einfach an eine Stelle noch im Teich. Wobei ich auch immer den Eindruck habe, dass es nur die größeren Tierchen wieder in den Teich schaffen.
Auf Auswaschen bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen. Das werde ich mal ausprobieren, wenn wir den Sturm überstanden haben und kein Baum aus Nachbars Garten wieder bei uns landet, wie schon einmal.:evil


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Servus 

@ Dany:


> wie macht ihr das mit den vertrockneten gräser/__ seggen/__ lilien etc. auf welcher höhe schneidet ihr die ab? knapp oberhalb der wasserfläche oder drunter?



Oberhalb des Wasser`s
 
Im Bildvordergrund kannst die alten, braunen Stengel noch erkennen, die ich später noch abgeschnitten habe ....
Ich/Wir haben so ca. 10cm über Wasser abgeschnitten, da meißt schon neue Austriebe vorhanden waren ... später wenn erkennbar war, was wirklich abgestorben ist, habe ich nochmal nachgeschnitten ... war zwar immer eine "sisyphus-arbeit", aber es ging nix im Wasser in Lösung.

@ All:
Hier ein Thema wo es auch um Algen geht ... Beitrag #7 zeigt ein Bild wo Algen auch über den Winter gewachsen sind ....
Warum das so ist ...  ... ich konnte auch bei mir am Ex-ST damals feststellen das die Algen auch im Winter gewachsen sind ... 
 
Mehr Bilder gibts in meinem Album unter "Mein Ex-Schwimmteich" ...


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Guten Abend.

Ich denke mal die Algen wachsen auch im Winter, weil ihnen dann keine andere Pflanze die stetig anfallenden Nährstoffe streitig macht. 
Sobald sich auch nur die geringste Möglichkeit zum existieren bietet, sind sie da und vermehren sich. 
Das sie äußerst anpassungsfähig sind, ist ja allgemein bekannt... deshalb kommen sie auch mit dem diffusen, schwachen Licht unter dem Eis/Schnee aus. 

Wasser ist da, Nährstoffe sind da, dazu noch etwas Licht für die Photosynthese und los gehts.


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*



> Wasser ist da, Nährstoffe sind da, dazu noch etwas Licht für die Photosynthese und los gehts.


... mit der Sauerstoffproduktion ....

Also net immer alles verteufeln


----------



## Teicher (1. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

He Jürgen,  Es kann doch net wohr saa,  Ich wohne nur um die ecke und  hab keine chance irgend was zu tun am Teich.


----------



## Dr.J (1. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*



Teicher schrieb:


> He Jürgen,  Es kann doch net wohr saa,  Ich wohne nur um die ecke und  hab keine chance irgend was zu tun am Teich.



Das wird schon noch rh

Bis dahin ein Bild aus meinem Garten von heute:


----------



## stephanie (18. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin neu hier und versuch mal in diesem Forum, viel zu lernen!
Ich hab meinen Gartenteich seit einem Monat gekauft und soll noch eine Filterpunpe kaufen. Braucht man viel Zeit um am Teich zu putzen?

Vielen Dank!

Lg
Stephanie


----------



## axel (18. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo Stepfanie 

:willkommen

Was hast Du Dir den für einen Teich gekauft ?
Wie groß ist er und was soll in Deinen Teich alles rein ?
Hast Du mal ein Foto von Deinem neuem Teich ?

lg
axel


----------



## stephanie (19. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo Axel, 

erstmal vielen Dank für dein Willkommen! 

Mein Gartenteich ist ca. 30 qm groß und hat ca. 40 Fische im Wasser. Ich hab noch keine Fotos gemacht. bald mach ich die bald und hier hochladen. 

Lg
Stephanie


----------



## Dr.J (19. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

So,

ein Update. Gestern die Kapillarsperre sauber gemacht und allzu neugierige Pflanzen, die wissen wollten, was auf der anderen Seite der Folie ist, entfernt. Die Beete vom restlichen Laub befreit und etwas Wasser nachgefüllt. Die Fischis sind inzwischen auch etwas munterer. In den Beeten rund um den Teich kommen die ersten Frühlingsblüher. Es wird Frühling


----------



## Conny (19. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo Jürgen,

hast du auch drauf geachtet, dass du keine Marienkäfer vernichtest?
Ich habe gestern 4 Stück aus verschiedenen brenzligen Situationen retten müssen: aus dem Teich, aus der Mülltonne, der Biotonnen und vorm Rechen.


----------



## Dr.J (19. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

hab keine gesehen


----------



## Kuton (19. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo Zusammen,

Da hier heute 20°C waren und Sonne, hab ich Filter und Pumpe wieder an Teich gebaut.

Zum Thema Fadenalgen:
Ich hatte fast keine im Schwimmteich. Über den Winter hab ich nun sehr viele.
Also wachsen die wohl auch bei kälteren Temperaturen.

Zum Thema Libellenlarven:
Ich habe heute einmal nach den Fadenalgen gekäschert und bei der Kontrolle
DREI große Larven der Mosaikjungfer im Käscher.
Das Verkleben kann ich bestätigen, also hab ich alles wieder in den Teich zurück.

Ich habe letztes Jahr teilweise 3 Mosaikjungfern gleichzeitig am Teich gehabt und ich habe Sie Eier ablegen sehn.
Ich liebe diese großen __ Libellen, und hoffe, dass es dieses Jahr sehr viele werden.
Bei einmal käschern und schon 3 große Larven drin (so groß wie kleine __ Frösche) lässt mich hoffen.


Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## stephanie (23. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*



stephanie schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und versuch mal in diesem Forum, viel zu lernen!
> Ich hab meinen Gartenteich seit einem Monat gekauft und soll noch eine Filterpumpe kaufen. Braucht man viel Zeit um am Teich zu putzen?
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Filterpumpe gekauft und werde den Gartenteich diesem Sonntag putzen.
Habt ihr einige Tipps? 

VG
Stephanie


----------



## gartenotti (23. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

hallöchen ich kann jetzt auch frühjahrsputz machen da alle meine fische tot sind

alle tot und aber man hat den ein oder anderen kopf auf dem wasser sehen können.
wer hat den da noch ein fresserchen gemacht ????

lg jens


----------



## danyvet (30. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

hallo alle zusammen!

muss schnell noch was zum thema winter und algen sagen:
bei meinem letzten beitrag hab ich ja geschrieben, dass die algen direkt im eis eingefroren sind. und wisst ihr was? jetzt, wo das eis bereits 2 oder 3 wochen weg ist, schon reges paaren der krötis und molchis im teich stattfindet, muss ich feststellen, dass ich (noch) keine einzige fadenalge habe!  wer diese arbeit vollbracht hat, weiß ich nicht. ich hab ja auch letztes jahr enorm viel von dem glibbrigen blaualgen-zeugs gehabt, das ist immer noch da, aber ganz feinkrümelig zerfallen. bin gespannt, wie sich das heuer entwickelt. gebildet hat sich dieses zeugs ja m.o.w. aus der vielen quappi-kacke. also wird das vielleicht auch heuer wieder wuchern. ich hab auch enorm viele köcherfliegenlarven drin, die konnte man sogar durchs eis hindurch beobachten!
aber dass die die algen vernichtet haben, glaub ich ja doch nicht, sind ja schließlich keine vegetarier ;-)


----------



## Casybay (30. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hi Dany,
ich hab auch massig Köcherfliegenlarve im Teich und  die haben mir den ganzen Teich Algenfrei geputzt. Meine Sorte Larve ist auf jedenfall Vegetarier! Deine vielleicht auch.


----------



## Thomy67 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo... Dany

sah dein:



danyvet schrieb:


> ich hab ja auch letztes jahr enorm viel von dem glibbrigen blaualgen-zeugs gehabt, das ist immer noch da, aber ganz feinkrümelig zerfallen.



Glibberzeugs auch so aus  

und das zerfällt wieder?


----------



## danyvet (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

hallo Thomy,
nein,ich glaub mein glibber schaut anders aus. sieh mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18945/?q=glibber/page-2
das sind fotos vom vorigen sommer. das zeug schwimmt an der oberfläche, je wärmer das wasser wird, es steigt richtig auf, weil sich darunter luftblasen bilden.


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Dany ... kannst vielleicht die vom Thomas bestimmen ... schaut ja arg aus :beten

Sieht so nach Pilz aus


----------



## Casybay (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo,
ist sicher nicht so hilfreich was ich sage, aber es sieht aus wie Jauche oder wie bei einem Schadstoffentrag. Kann man das nicht irgentwo analysieren lassern?


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Nabend,

habe meinem Teich auch eine Frühjahrskur unterzogen und ihn von abgestorbenem vor einer Woche befreit. Heute konnte ich bereits die beginnende Vegetation beobachten, endlich wirds Frühjahr! Lange hätte ich den Winter auch nichtmehr ertragen. 

Sonnige Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Thomy67 (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

Hallo,

also Jauche ist das nicht 
Pilz? nee  glaub eher wie schon gehört blaualge
ist glibbrig und hat ein Luftpolster,
als ich die Pflanztöpfe hoch gehoben hab kamen viele 
Luftblasen hervorgeschossen...
jedenfalls ist nun gut 

Wasserwerte vom 29.3.2010 und glasklares Wasser

hab heute mal die Wasserwerte gemessen, 15:00 wasser 10°
kH 4
PH 7
GH 8
NO 2 Nitrit 0,025  unterdessen 2.4.2010 Nitrit bei null
O2 Sauerstoff 11
No3 Nitrat 0
Fe 0,05

so habe das Glibberzeugs abgesaugt und die Pflanzen
gewaschen, jetzt können sie spriessen 

mal abwarten was weiter passiert...


----------



## danyvet (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Frühjahrsputz im Garten und am Teich*

@thomy:
meine wasserwerte sind ähnlich. null nitrit und gaaaaanz blassrosa bei nitrat (also unter 10 bzw. gegen null).
daher wachsen auch meine pflanzen so langsam und die grünen gräser sind bei mir nicht schön dunkelsattgrün, sondern hellgrüngelb. ein weiteres indiz (meiner meinung nach) für blaualgen, denn die binden stickstoff. aufgrund der quappi******* müsst ich ja enorm viel nitrat drin gehabt haben, aber schmecks. das haben sich anscheinend alles die blaualgen geholt. bestimmen lassen kann man das zeug sicher, ich würds mal auf einer uni vorbeibringen (in wien wär das die boku, also uni für bodenkultur, keine ahnung, wie sowas in der schweiz heißt), aber billig ist das sicher nicht. ich hab mein zeugs selber im mikroskop untersucht, aber das problem ist, dass da massenhaft verschiedene algen drin sind, blaualgen selbst hab ich aber, glaub ich, auch gesehen, bin aber nicht so ganz sicher, weil ich ja kein algologe bin 
also, könnt schon sein, dass das bei dir auch sowas ist, die blaualgen können ja unterschiedlich aussehen bzw. gibts ja viele verschiedene arten.


----------

